# blascrafter rezepte ...



## Glurak (11. März 2007)

irgendwie stehen da bei mir nicht wirklich alle rezepte drin allein bei der verzauberern fehlt bei den armschienen die hälfte aller rezepte :-/


----------



## Roran (11. März 2007)

Glurak schrieb:


> irgendwie stehen da bei mir nicht wirklich alle rezepte drin allein bei der verzauberern fehlt bei den armschienen die hälfte aller rezepte :-/


Ok,
die glaube ich 1000ste Erklärung.

Im Crafter werden NICHT die Rezepte gezeigt,
die man beim Lehrer lernen kann,
sondern die Rezepte die man sich sonst wie besorgt,
also Händler, Quest oder Ruf Belohnung.


----------



## Glurak (11. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ok,
> die glaube ich 1000ste Erklärung.
> 
> Im Crafter werden NICHT die Rezepte gezeigt,
> ...




warum macht man das dann nicht mal anders :-/ keine lust mir immer rauszusuchen was ein   verzauberer noch so kann :-/ 


fand das ding gut bis ich rausfand das da nur die hälfte drin stand wäre so ne sau gute übersicht aller  verzauberungen bzw craft items gewesen   damit man ned immer aufm desktop switschen muss was für einen die beste verzauberung ist ....


----------



## stage (11. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ok,
> die glaube ich 1000ste Erklärung.
> 
> Im Crafter werden NICHT die Rezepte gezeigt,
> ...


Das erklärt aber trotzdem nicht wieso einige Rezepte nicht auftauchen (zb Waffe - Meister des Kampfes) welches ich kann ist garnicht mit aufgeführt. Und dieses Rezept ist ein World Random.


----------



## daLord (11. März 2007)

Glurak schrieb:


> fand das ding gut bis ich rausfand das da nur die hälfte drin stand wäre so ne sau gute übersicht aller  verzauberungen bzw craft items gewesen



Dafür ist der Crafter aber halt nicht da. Der soll einem eine Übersicht darüber geben welche Leute die Sachen Craften könen die man nur als Rezept/Muster/Vorlage bekommen kann. Übersichten über alles was es gibt muss man sich halt in Ruhe out of game verschaffen.




stage schrieb:


> Das erklärt aber trotzdem nicht wieso einige Rezepte nicht auftauchen (zb Waffe - Meister des Kampfes) welches ich kann ist garnicht mit aufgeführt. Und dieses Rezept ist ein World Random.



Ne das erklärt es nicht. Aber sowas passiert halt mal. Kann man dann melden, dass hier und da nen Rezept fehlt und das Problem kann behoben werden.


----------



## Annett (18. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Ne das erklärt es nicht. Aber sowas passiert halt mal. Kann man dann melden, dass hier und da nen Rezept fehlt und das Problem kann behoben werden.


Da wäre zB der Erhebliche Heiligschutztrank. Es ist ein Droprezept  und im Blascrafter habe ich es nicht gefunden

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dfx (19. März 2007)

na dann ist der crafter ja doch relativ wertlos..ist doch egal ob man ein rezept lernt oder es aus nem mob lootet/im ah kauft, wenn alle rezepte drinn stehen machts mehr als sinn aber so kann ich genausogut im handelschannel danach fragen..

bedenken solltet ihr auch das nicht unbedingt übermäsig viele den crafter installiert haben, egal was ich suche auf meinem realm seh ich immer die üblichen 5-10 namen drinne stehn.


----------



## Hadeswrath (19. März 2007)

Fakt ist das definitiv REICHLICH Rezepte fehlen die nicht beim Lehrer erlernbar sind, sondern Droprezepte.

Dies sollte definitiv mal geprüft werden. Wenn es um konkrete Rezepte geht bitte einfach fragen!

MFG

Hades


----------



## Un´Gorobeast (20. März 2007)

Auch wenn "nur" die beim Lehrer erlernbaren Rezepte fehlen würden empfinde ich persönlich das als Mangel.

Wenn die Listen vollständig wären, hätte man wenigstens eine "richtige" Übersicht da man die Lehrer-Sachen nicht oder kaum kennt.
(Sind die den alle so nutzlos das sie es nicht Wert sind sie anzuzeigen?)

Viele benutzen den Crafter auch so.
Wohl im Unwissen das die Lehrer-Sachen eben fehlen. (mich eingeschlossen)

Wenn es in einer Art Unterkategorie verpackt wäre die man mit +/- aufmachen/zumachen muss wäre es logisch und vor allem Vollständig.

Ich hab mich schon mit einigen Blascnutzer Unterhalten und auch für die fehlen die Sachen einfach.

Vieleicht verstehen wir dummen User das auch nicht da wir der Meinung sind das eben ALLES enthalten sein muss.

Dann liegt es aber eher daran das Blasc es nicht schafft uns das einmal  wenigstens bei der ersten Installation klarzumachen.


----------



## Grisly (22. März 2007)

Bei mir das gleiche, viele Rezepte die ich kann werden nicht angezeigt bei andern werden sie angeziegt. Manche Rezepte fehlen komplett wie " Meister des Kampfes". Blasccrafter ist super aber in dem Status unbrauchbar.


----------



## dfx (28. März 2007)

interessiert die zuständigen anscheinend nicht...
finde es immer wieder seltsam wenn leute eine an sich gute idee wie den crafter einfach nicht verbessern wollen bzw nicht einfach mal auf die user hören die das ding tagtäglich benuzen.

is wie oft in der politik,es wird nicht mit den leuten sondern gegen sie gearbeitet....


----------



## GeProtector (28. März 2007)

Ich seh das so wie Un´Gorobeast.

Eine komplette Übersicht wäre doch weitaus sinnvoller. So sieht man wenigstens, wer genau was kann - und muss nicht raten ob ers nun gelernt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Aegrim (29. März 2007)

Eines der Teile die ich nicht sehe ist die Kobraschuppenkapuze:

http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?wit...nUS;source=live

Aber es kann ja wohl nicht der Sinn sein, Daten per Hand zu verarbeiten. Für ein Werkzeug, das Daten automatisch sammeln und verarbeiten soll.

Ich möchte im blascrafter schlicht das sehen, was ich hergestellt bekommen möchte, was man dazu braucht und wen ich dazu anschreiben muss.

Bisher hab ich als stolzer Handwerker zu meinen (Gilden/Raid-)Leuten gesagt, installiert euch das, dann erspart ihr euch und mir ne Menge Zeit.

Tatsächlich werden einem durch blascrafter Daten vorenthalten, ein anderer Teil nicht erfasst/verarbeitet/angezeigt. 

Also ne Krücke - anstatt dem blascrafter zum Referenz-Status zu verhelfen!

Ihr werbt doch damit für BLASC und buffed.de, die Nutzerzahlen sind euch doch nicht wurscht?


----------



## Roran (31. März 2007)

Cobrascale Hood gibts auch bei BLASC zu finden.

Und wenn im Crafter Rezepte fehlen,
kann es auch helfen den Ordner im WoW zu löschen,
dann erstellt BLASC diesen NEU.

Und er zieht auch die neusten Rezepte,
es kann schon mal auf Grund der Datenbank Belastung zu Problemen oder Fehler kommen.

Und die Idee mit dem  + - und die " Komplette Rezept Liste " könnt Ihr in " Meinungen & Anregungen " schreiben.


----------

